# Meet Up Point at C D G Paris airport?



## b2bailey (Oct 1, 2017)

I've heard this is a busy and complicated airport, so I am feeling a bit anxious about connecting with my young adult grand-daughter who will arrive on W.O.W. airline on her own.

I will be at Royal Regency timeshare and plan to come to the airport to meet her but I don't know what to tell her about how we will find each other. I don't have an operable cell phone to use to text her.

Suggestions?


----------



## Tamino (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow airlines is using terminal 1 at CDG.  I don't think that there is more than one Customs exit at terminal 1, you could wait there at the arrival level.  The official meeting point is at exit 34 on the arrival level.  There are no to few nearby chairs

Alternatively, you could arrange to meet at Paul, a bakery and small café, on the CDGVAL level of terminal 1.

As a new and a low cost airline, Wow's schedule reliability might be such that you may want to prearrange a plan B or even a plan C in the event that the unpredictable occurs.  It should be clear to your grand daughter what she is to do if for any reason you are not there as anticipated.  Having a backup contact plan would be very desirable such as using your US phone service's roaming provisions.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 2, 2017)

Amino, thank you for you insights. Unfortunately my cell phone service doesn't offer European service. I have been able to talk with her using Facebook. But that requires an internet connection. Do you know whether airport has Wifi available while in terminal?


Tamino said:


> Wow airlines is using terminal 1 at CDG.  I don't think that there is more than one Customs exit at terminal 1, you could wait there at the arrival level.  The official meeting point is at exit 34 on the arrival level.  There are no to few nearby chairs
> 
> Alternatively, you could arrange to meet at Paul, a bakery and small café, on the CDGVAL level of terminal 1.
> 
> As a new and a low cost airline, Wow's schedule reliability might be such that you may want to prearrange a plan B or even a plan C in the event that the unpredictable occurs.  It should be clear to your grand daughter what she is to do if for any reason you are not there as anticipated.  Having a backup contact plan would be very desirable such as using your US phone service's roaming provisions.


----------



## Tamino (Oct 3, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> Do you know whether airport has Wifi available while in terminal?



CDG offers at least 30 minutes of free internet.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 3, 2017)

Tamino said:


> CDG offers at least 30 minutes of free internet.


Thanks, that makes me feel better. Oh, how did we do it before cell phones.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better. Oh, how did we do it before cell phones.


Before cell phones (and many of the other realities of modern living) we could simply meet at the gates.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 4, 2017)

I had already forgotten that once we were able...


----------



## cp73 (Nov 7, 2017)

Did you meet up with you granddaughter?


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 9, 2017)

cp73 said:


> Did you meet up with you granddaughter?


Yes, thanks for asking. The terminal was uncrowned and we had no issues. And we had a fab time in Paris!


----------

